# 91 terry speaker hookup?



## Gypsyboondocker (May 16, 2016)

I noticed 4 speakers on the ceiling of my 91 terry trailer model 18d. I unscrewed them and tried to follow the wire but For the life of me I can't find the speaker hookup for the speakers. Does anyone have any leads or resources on how to hook these speakers up other then ripping down the walls and re wiring them?


----------



## krsmitty (May 17, 2016)

I am assuming you do not have a radio/cd/dvd player in the TT?


----------



## Gypsyboondocker (May 17, 2016)

Nope. But if it would look like a radio would go anywhere it would be above the stove I'm guessing


----------



## C Nash (May 17, 2016)

You have speakers but no radio??  Speakers installed and no wires??  I must be missing something.


----------



## krsmitty (May 18, 2016)

Sounds like you are missing a radio. The end of the speaker wires should meet where the radio should/used to be.


----------



## LEN (May 19, 2016)

You can get a tone and probe from harbor freight at a minimum cost and trace the wires without tearing things apart.

LEN


----------

